# Pelican Persuit 100



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I am new to kayak fishing and looking to get something that would be good for fishing in the gulf. I am not looking to spend alot of money since I am new to the sport. I saw a pelican Pursuit 10' at Academy for $200 and not sure how it would do in the gulf since it's not open. Any kind of helpful tips or pointers would be great. Thank you!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Beginners and experts alike will tell you that the perception prescador 12 kayak is the best bang for your buck paddle yak for the money.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_196951_-1?N=581132415


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

pelicans are fine for the river, but I think theyd be dangerous in the gulf. Spend the money if you've got it, you wont regret the purchase of a good kayak


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Big I sent you a Pm


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

if you plan on going into the gulf, a sit-on-top is the best and safest way to go. Academy has a Heritage Redfish 12 ($450) and a Perception Pescador ($499) - I was just there an hour ago. Those yaks are very good and well worth the extra dollars. They also had a blue Caspian something or other - it looked a lot like an Ocean Kayak Scrambler, which is another good yak. All under $500. All much better boats than the Pelican.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the helpful tips. Hopefully I will see you all on the water!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep in mind that as a general rule, the longer the kayak, the faster it goes and the straighter it tracks. That is, does it stay pointed in the direction you were going if you stop paddling. (assuming no rudder installed) The shorter the kayak, the slower it goes and poorer it tracks. Short is OK in the surf, ponds and rivers, but speed and tracking are vital if you go in the gulf. A 10 ft yak in the gulf will be a real handful.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been kayaking for over 40 years, long before the current "bleach bottle craze," have built several kayaks and can still properly roll a 16 footer at nearly 60 years old. At the risk of ruffling some feathers I would like to offer a more in depth opinion. It's true that a "plastic sit on" is a safe and stable fishing platform and is surely the best start. So is a barge ... which is really what these mass produced, 2000% markup, bleach bottles are. A little time and skill will enable you to safely handle, roll, re-enter and/or build a proper sea kayak (with skirt!) Half again the speed over distance with about half the effort. You won't lose your gear in the surf. You wont submerge your fish finder. Heck, you can launch and travel in 2x the weather. A little less convenient and a little less "instantaneous." Most worthwhile things are. Nothing against plastic sit on kayaks. I have owned a few and still use one. Thanks for letting the "old guy' ramble. GY


----------

